# What Age Do They Stop Growing Height Wise?



## LaRen616

I know they fill out around 2 years old.

Around what age do they stop growing height wise?

Malice is 7 months old and is 22' at the shoulder.


----------



## gsdraven

Raven grew heigth wise until almost 2. Not much in the last year but a bit.

Kaiser hasn't grown in height at all in the last year.


----------



## LaRen616

gsdraven said:


> Raven grew heigth wise until almost 2. Not much in the last year but a bit.
> 
> Kaiser hasn't grown in height at all in the last year.


Malice is just too small for me, I really want her to grow to 24', the height difference between her and Sinister is too much. He looks like a giant next to her, I dont want to hear "is she his puppy" for the rest of her life.


----------



## gsdraven

Why is she too small for you? She is within standard for a female. Kaiser is only 24" and Raven is 27". I've never measured Holly but she's probably around 22". I love the smaller size. They are quicker, more agile and easier for traveling. 

She either will grow or she won't and neither one of you can change. Who cares what others say. Love your pretty girl regardless.


----------



## LaRen616

gsdraven said:


> Why is she too small for you? She is within standard for a female. Kaiser is only 24" and Raven is 27". I've never measured Holly but she's probably around 22". I love the smaller size. They are quicker, more agile and easier for traveling.
> 
> She either will grow or she won't and neither one of you can change. Who cares what others say. Love your pretty girl regardless.


She looks like a little baby right now, the difference between them is so huge. Sin is 28' and Mal is 22', they almost look like 2 different breeds to me. I know 22' is within standard for a female but I want her to be at the top of the standard, she'll still be small, alot smaller than Sin but it wont be as big of a difference as it is now.

I'll love her regardless of what size she ends up at but they just look silly to me right now.


----------



## ShenzisMom

She looks like a baby because she is one  She has a long way to go before she is considered an adult - and just wait till the teenage phase hehehe.


----------



## NancyJ

LOL I am hoping Beau does NOT grow too BIG. Shouldn't based on parents but I would sure rather one have too small than too big. Nothing I can worry about though. A lot more comfortable for a smaller dog in a 38 Inch dobgo box than a bigger one. -- wouild be hard to fit a bigger one in my truck. If there was a 40lb dog that was everything GSD I would be first in line.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Well Malice is still a baby..... she still has alot of grown to do. I heard from my breeder they top out height wise about 10-12 months. 

Otto looks huge next to Circe. Otto is way above standard on height at 31 1/2 inches Circe is about 24 inches at the shoulder.


----------



## LaRen616

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Well Malice is still a baby..... she still has alot of grown to do. I heard from my breeder they top out height wise about 10-12 months.
> 
> Otto looks huge next to Circe. Otto is way above standard on height at 31 1/2 inches Circe is about 24 inches at the shoulder.


Dont they look funny next to each other?

Do you ever get comments about their size difference?


----------



## Emoore

Kopper had a big growth spurt after 7 months. I don't think she's done yet. 

Rocky's 25" and 75-80lb. We had a friend who had a GSD that was over 30 inches and 110lb. They were more or less the same color. When we would go places together people _constantly_ ask if her dog was the male and mine was the female (they're both males) or if hers was the daddy and mine was the baby. Made me crazy.


----------



## onyx'girl

Because Sin is so tall, I'm sure Malice looks like a baby, and probably will forever more! 

Both Karlo and Onyx continued to grow height-wise til they were 2(very subtle). Karlo is 27" and Onyx 26" They weigh the same at 90#
Karlo is almost 3 and has yet to fill out. Though he's always had broad shoulders, so maybe he filled out way back when. 









Kacie is 24 or 25" and weighs around 75, her bone and coat makes her look much thicker/heavier.


----------



## LaRen616

Emoore said:


> Kopper had a big growth spurt after 7 months. I don't think she's done yet.
> 
> Rocky's 25" and 75-80lb. We had a friend who had a GSD that was over 30 inches and 110lb. They were more or less the same color. When we would go places together people _constantly_ ask if her dog was the male and mine was the female (they're both males) *or if hers was the daddy and mine was the baby. Made me crazy.*


This is what I am going through right now.


----------



## LaRen616

onyx'girl said:


> Because Sin is so tall, I'm sure Malice looks like a baby, and probably will forever more!
> 
> Both Karlo and Onyx continued to grow height-wise til they were 2(very subtle). Karlo is 27" and Onyx 26" They weigh the same at 90#
> Karlo is almost 3 and has yet to fill out. Though he's always had broad shoulders, so maybe he filled out way back when.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kacie is 24 or 25" and weighs around 75, her bone and coat makes her look much thicker/heavier.


You have 3 very good looking dogs!


----------



## Kittilicious

Can I ask a dumb question? How do you measure them? I'm assuming from the floor to the top of the shoulders is what you mean by "at the shoulders"? 
I did a quick measure, as much as I could get him to stand still (what the heck IS that thing and what are you doing with it?!?!!) and I got 25".


----------



## onyx'girl




----------



## LaRen616

Kittilicious said:


> Can I ask a dumb question? How do you measure them? I'm assuming from the floor to the top of the shoulders is what you mean by "at the shoulders"?
> I did a quick measure, as much as I could get him to stand still (what the heck IS that thing and what are you doing with it?!?!!) and I got 25".


Yes. That is correct.


----------



## PupperLove

Jackson stopped growing around 10 months I believe- height wise. He's 26 inches at the shoulder and is at the top of the standard for a Male. So if Sinister is over standard he's even going to look big next to a Male at the top of the standard. I'm sure she'll grow at least an inch yet and she still has to fill out, as you know, so she won't look so little forever. When Jackson was 7 months he had alot of filling out yet.... here's a comparison from him at 7 months to him now at 20 months.....my avatar pic was taken at 10 months and he still looks pretty close to that now as you can see.

7 months:









20 months


----------



## LaRen616

PupperLove said:


> Jackson stopped growing around 10 months I believe- height wise. He's 26 inches at the shoulder and is at the top of the standard for a Male. So if Sinister is over standard he's even going to look big next to a Male at the top of the standard. I'm sure she'll grow at least an inch yet and she still has to fill out, as you know, so she won't look so little forever. When Jackson was 7 months he had alot of filling out yet.... here's a comparison from him at 7 months to him now at 20 months.....my avatar pic was taken at 10 months and he still looks pretty close to that now as you can see.
> 
> 7 months:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 months


What a handsome boy! :wub:


----------



## PupperLove

LaRen616 said:


> What a handsome boy! :wub:


Thanks so much! I have to agree with you :laugh:


----------



## Shaina

Is it wishful thinking that my pup will reach standard if she is 19" at 10 months? She was only 6lbs when I got her at 7 weeks, is now around 50lbs.. she has certainly grown a lot but shes still sooo small. Nice for me to handle in schutzhund since I am small myself, but Id love her to grow just a tad.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

LaRen616 said:


> Dont they look funny next to each other?
> 
> Do you ever get comments about their size difference?


To me I look at as the difference between male and female. I don't think they look funny next to each other.


----------



## Stella's Mom

LaRen616 said:


> What a handsome boy! :wub:


Wow...he is absolutely gorgeous :wub::wub::wub:!!!! Very very nice looking GSD indeed.


----------



## LukasGSD

Measured Jaxon last night, he is a lanky 27'' tall.  Still has some filling out to do but I don't think he'll get much taller than that. As he is about to turn 1 year old in Feb. And he is already an obvious inch taller than the rest of the adult dogs in the house.








Not the greatest pic, but it does show how he is in comparison next to Haley. xD

I feel like Lukas didn't truely fill out and look like an adult until he was 3. But he stopped growing in height around 1 year as well.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

My Sigourney may be a good comparison for you. She is my smallest (currently 17 months). She was 52 lbs at 7 months. I don't ever measure height so can't give you that. She was last weighed probaby 6 wks ago and she was 64lbs and is the weight I will keep her at. She's fit and looks good.

I love her size, my other two grils are monsters at 82-85 lbs. To compare Gilda at 7 months was 66lbs. She will be 3yr in march and she's 85lbs. I don't let my dogs get fat, she's just a big girl.

At 7 months she still has growing to do (not to mention mental maturing ). She isn't going to be huge but I'm guessing she will medium size within standard...you may find in the long run you really like her size...especially if you do any sports with her. I know I have with Sigourney.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD

My youngest GSD, Emila, is 9.5 months old and she is 24".


----------



## Good_Karma

Sinister and Niko are the same size, I think even the same weight. And Rosa is about half of Niko's weight (I've never measured how tall she is), so there is a big size difference, but Rosa totally makes up for it with her attitude! I bet Malice does the same thing.


----------



## PaddyD

One thing to consider is that Sinister is taller than the standard so if she stays within the standard she will look short.
My female stopped growing at 8-9 months.


----------



## Rahrah

Fenrir is _almost _21.5 inches tall at 24weeks, 4 days...I'm hoping she meets the higher end of the standard at just over 23.5 inches when she's done growing height wise.


----------



## Draugr

Mine did not start filling out UNTIL age two. There were noticeable differences in height until that point as well.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Bella will be 1yr on Feb 2. Just measured her and she is at 24inches. She is slightly taller than her mom. I would like her to stay that tall, and just fill out more now (but that is going to take a couple years haha).


----------



## PaddyD

At 10 months she is pretty much full grown with regard to height.
Maybe another inch ... unless she is a late bloomer.


----------



## idahospud49

I have to agree, Jackson is STUNNING!! (And there aren't many dogs that aren't sables that I say that about )


----------



## Dazza

Rocky my sable is 29" & Chico his brother is 27" they are 18 month old & have grew a small amount in the last 6 months, Rocky has filled out a bit he's 40kg but Chico is still slim at 37.5kg


----------



## NarysDad

Lauren Malice's mother Pandora is 24 inches and I feel Malice will be the same, sometimes they take a while after 1 yr old before they reach that point. Her Father was 27inches tall so I have no doubts you will reach your goal as to height.


----------



## Rahrah

LaRen616 said:


> I know they fill out around 2 years old.
> 
> Around what age do they stop growing height wise?
> 
> Malice is 7 months old and is 22' at the shoulder.


I'd be interested to know if you've measured her since? 

My GSD is just on 7 months and she's just under 23 inches.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I absolutely LOVE the fact that Zefra is so "small"!

She is 11 months old and is 23" at the withers. I hope she stays this size. Both her parents are at the top of their standards so I am very happy she is so tiny! 

She is only about 62lbs as well.

She is my "pocket" shepherds. We tease and say that she is so tiny we can just lift her up and take her with us. In the car, if we are crowded, she sits on my lap! I love it!

She is actually just "small" to us because we have 2 boys that she is around all the time, and they are beasts!


----------



## LaRen616

Rahrah said:


> I'd be interested to know if you've measured her since?
> 
> My GSD is just on 7 months and she's just under 23 inches.


I have not measured her since.

I was going to wait until she turned 10 months old but I can do it today.


----------



## Rahrah

LaRen616 said:


> I have not measured her since.
> 
> I was going to wait until she turned 10 months old but I can do it today.


It'd be interesting to know if she grew any for the month- but yeah, wait until she's 10 months- hopefully she surprises you!


----------



## Twyla

Just to add to list of growing pups.

Woolf is now 18 months and in the last couple of months has added an inch. He stands now at 27 1/2 inches .... and still should be renamed Mr Skinny


----------



## robk

Ruger is 10 months old and 24 inches. 62.8 lbs. I love his size. The problem is that people always make comments about him being small and mistake him for a female. The fact that he is a sable dosen't help either. Everyone thinks he is a small shepherd mix of some sort. When people ask why he is so small I just say " first of all he is JUST A PUPPY!" and if they are still not convinced and comment that their dog was 100 lbs or whatever at his age I say, well he is a "dutch line" and they are suppose to be smaller. Since people generally don't know what a "dutch line" is they always say "oh! yeah cool!". And the conversation is over.


----------



## _Crystal_

Nour is 23-24 inches at 6 months old... unless I messed up (he keeps wiggling D8) How much more does he have to grow? He's already 'towering' over Crystal who is only about 19 inches.


----------



## technodog

Vegas is 18 months now and he is 25" tall, which is well within the breed standard for a Swiss shep. He's stocky and longer than he is tall .
I love having him a bit smaller because he's easier to control when your 5'3" :blush:


----------



## LoveEcho

Echo's 29" at 19 months  He's a giraffe... his parents were only 24" and 26"... I'm curious to know if he'll get any taller. I hope not.


----------



## bocron

LaRen616 said:


> Dont they look funny next to each other?
> 
> Do you ever get comments about their size difference?


Why would they look "silly" next to each other. My son is 6'1" and my daughter is 5'3", I generally don't think of them having to look good together.

Why would you care about comments regarding the size difference? Unless you are trying to show in the brace class at a conformation show?

My showline male is huge, my working line female is small. They are not a matched pair, I didn't intend for them to be so why should it matter. Personally I get the most comments on my "big, beautiful" showline male. And while I love him dearly, he is kind of a big goofy doofus and the female is the firecracker. Most people just love Ron from the minute they meet him and generally I immediately conclude that those people are pretty clueless about dogs since they don't see the dog, just the package. The real dog people meet the two of them and will comment on the female's temperament and intensity from the get go. 
If I were trying to have a matched pair of greys for the queens carriage I think I would be concerned, but for 2 dogs I want to live with, not an issue.
Oh, and my female is now 15 months old, and I'd say she's grown a noticeable amount in the last 3 months which I wasn't expecting. She's still much smaller than the male, but is a perfect size to work .


----------



## RubyTuesday

LaRen, how much has Malice grown in the past few months? I've seen a few that grew considerably even after a yr but most don't grow much taller after a yr. Djibouti slowed waaay down after 10 or 11 months.

Cochise, my old Sibe, was very tall & thin. Ruby, a stray Sibe we took in, was diminutive. She barely made the minimum height & weight (though actually a mite chubby, IMO). Yeah, they looked a bit odd together. Ruby was so dainty & Cochise looked like a QB, but surely no stranger than me (5') & some of my exceptionally tall friends. Whatever size Malice attains, she's just an all around great girl & is bound to be a beauty.


----------



## TaZoR

Tazor is 27" & over 80lbs . He just turned 7 months last Sunday. I was wondering how tall he may get also.


----------



## Desmo

robk said:


> Ruger is 10 months old and 24 inches. 62.8 lbs. I love his size. The problem is that people always make comments about him being small and mistake him for a female. The fact that he is a sable dosen't help either. Everyone thinks he is a small shepherd mix of some sort. When people ask why he is so small I just say " first of all he is JUST A PUPPY!" and if they are still not convinced and comment that their dog was 100 lbs or whatever at his age I say, well he is a "dutch line" and they are suppose to be smaller. Since people generally don't know what a "dutch line" is they always say "oh! yeah cool!". And the conversation is over.



Oh my goodness, I have this issues with my 7 month old, but she is a female. So far it looks like she'll be on the smaller size (I've got no measurements as of right now) and people always think she is younger than she is. Then they ask, "shouldn't she be bigger?" What do you want me to tell you; she is the perfect definition of the breed so far. I even got asked TWICE so far if she is a "Miniature" German Shepherd! 

Glad to see this question was asked - I was thinking about this just the other day, max height. Everything I can think of is on here


----------

